# Miter joints on a keepsake box - how to reinforce the joint, other than a key/spline?



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

I want to make a keepsake box with mitered corners. I want to reinforce the joint, but don't want to use the external spline/key - neither straight nor butterfly - that is commonly seen on these types of boxes. The stock is 3/8" thick. I think something round - dowels, copper tacks, or even small screws hidden by a wooden plug - might look nice. But are they actually going to do the intended job of reinforcing the joint? Obviously, they will need to be v. small.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

You can do a hidden spline. This one shows it going through one end but it does not have to.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Or, if you want a little more work









Looks like a regular miter joint, right? Thenyou open it up









Shhh! They be a Secret…

(Full blind dovetails, aka mitered dovetails…)


----------



## parkerdude (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't have any pictures handy right now but if you don't mind the color contrast, I've used thin bamboo skewers. I'd say be careful with sizing the holes with regard to hydraulic pressure from trapped glue.

Over driving the skewer might cause the thin material to burst.

I usually spin the skewer with a hand drill and pinch some sandpaper around it until I get a proper fit.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Perhaps a lock miter? It won't be visually any different than your standard miter joint, but it'll be a lot stronger. MLCS sells a bit for 3/8 stock.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Nothing needed to re-enforce this joint. If you must …glue a gusset on the inside of each corner.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I've used bamboo barbecue skewers, they are light colored and don't show up very much on light colored woods. If you are careful about their placement they can be decorative.


----------

